# Ariens ST1024 Pro



## shortlid (Aug 19, 2008)

My friend just got a used Ariens ST1024 for $300. Went trough and tuned it up. Nice unit even has heated hand grips!!! 

But, only the New Hampshire winter will will show. Anyone have this model and can tell me how well it works?


----------

